# penn MAG 980



## jigger (Feb 5, 2008)

I received a new (never used) penn 980 as a gift recently. It came in original box with all printed material. I,m not much of a collector, I plan to use it. Anyone have any info on this reel? Any suggestions on rods?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Found this info on your reel.

http://www.scottsbt.com/pennparts/reelspecs/penn980.htm


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Man, you got lucky; that is one awesome reel! I've had several of the Penn Mag Power reels over the years, and currently I have two of the 990's, which is the largest of the series. The 980 is the middle-sized one. These reels were always pretty durable and I've always liked them because they cast well. Don't expect a lot out of the drag; it is not a modern-type reel with super stopping power. It is a surf reel that you can do a little more with. For instance, I used to tarpon fish with a 980 and a 990; I liked them because I could cast a pinfish or alewifepretty far and the reel held a good bit of 30 or 40 mono, necessary to catch the fish.

Anyway, I recently had two identical rods built for my 990's. I really wanted a couple of one-piece 10' sticks, but I didn't feel inclined to pay the freight on the blanks which would have jacked the price up higher than I wanted to invest in a couple of surf rods. I settled upon a Lamiglas 2-piece blank that I ordered through Heads or Tails (The Rod Room). It is graphite, and yes, made in China, but after they were built I liked them. They can chunk up to an 8-ounce pyramid with relative ease and I've caught several nice bull redfish and some decent sharkson them.

You've got a great reel there; PM me if you would like any additional information. I'd be happy to help.


----------

